# Kansas City Golden Retrievers



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> I would like to know of some good reputable, not too expensive breeders in the KC area. Since Tank died all I can think about is how lonely I am. Does anyone know of any that are in this area who I can trust to not have rare diseases?
> 
> Please let me know. We are looking to buy one soon.


 
Check the puppy referral for the KCGRC:

http://www.kcgrc.org/breeder's_referral_htm.htm

Nikki Hertzog of Clairecrest might be a good place - she breeds Goldens that tend to be lighter in color, and does all required clearances. The club is a good source from which to network from.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This was from your other thread.


> #*37*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please be careful to make sure you have a quality breeder that has done the clearances and, hopefully, one who is known to some of our forum breeder friends so you can have the Tank Jr that you so deserve. Blessings to you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like you've got good help already.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ha! I never saw Linda's post - great minds and all that, eh?
Nikki does have some wonderful dogs, and is exceedingly concientious.

Becca, I so understand that emptiness that you are experiencing, but it really is important to get a dog that has been bred with health and longevity in mind, and it might mean that you will need to wait a bit if there is nothing available immediately.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes. I was looking for a phone number to call her about puppies. Tahnee has been a great help for me in looking for puppies. Probably saved me from making a rather bad decision and getting myself back into the situation I was in with Tank. Thank you Tahnee!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> Yes. I was looking for a phone number to call her about puppies. Tahnee has been a great help for me in looking for puppies. Probably saved me from making a rather bad decision and getting myself back into the situation I was in with Tank. Thank you Tahnee!!


 
Beleive me, we all want nothing but the best for you. Phone numbers for Nikki as well as other breeders in your area can be found via the link I posted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this their site? http://www.claircrest.com/


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

She won't have any puppies available until May.... I don't think I can wait that long for one.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You might try asking about litters from the stud dogs that the KC Club members have. It is very difficult to find a GR puppy that is of an age to go home and is not already spoken for, but some may have a slightly older pup as well.

One thing to be careful of is that you not expect a puppy to BE Tank, because he is the same age and looks like him. You could end up being very disappointed.

It was hard for me to have my Creed-my old Scout had died just after he was born. My friends would ask me about him and I would say, "Oh, he's nice enough but he's no Scout." In retrospect, it was probably too soon to have gotten a boy puppy but the timing was what it was. Of course, I love Creed dearly and we have a wonderful relationship but it was hard at the beginning and probably not fair to him.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

That's why I backed out on this other dog... He's 11wks and 25 lbs... same color as Tank and I just think I was compare the two. 

I guess I will search some more for a puppy. I just miss mine so much...


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Is this their site? http://www.claircrest.com/



Yes, maybe I'm a little ignorant to the whole breeding deal but that website didn't make any sense to me!


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about these English Creme Golden Retrievers? The white ones. They are pretty but why are they so expensive?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Below are links to two breed clubs in Missouri....one in KC
Some of the breeders on the forum may know some of the names and be willing to offer a personal reference...however there is no subsitution for your own investigation.....

PLEASE click on the "A Puppy Buyers Fact Checker" under the Miscellaneous tab at the top of the forum page.... The Puppy Buyers Fact Checker tab has a ton of information - what to look for - what to ask and links so you can verify what breeders are telling you.

I know you are reeling from the loss of your baby....rare diseases happen...thankfully not often....However hip, eye, and heart problems are _painfully common _and the risk of a pup having one of those problems can be reduced, by ethical, good breeding programs...

Warmly,
Mary

http://www.kcgrc.org/breeder's_referral_htm.htm

http://www.grcgsl.org/


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im soooo glad youve gotten such a great response!! i type slooooowww~


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you seen this website....http://www.hillsidegoldens.com The males there (Hillside's Saturday Nite Special or Hillside Smith-N-Wesson


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Have you see this website....http://www.hillsidegoldens.com The there male (Hillside's Saturday Nite Special or Hillside Smith-N-Wesson


They have a litter due January 18, I see. I would definitely check into that one. They have been around a while. I like the titles on the male, and the pedigrees on both sides are nice.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> They have a litter due January 18, I see. I would definitely check into that one. They have been around a while. I like the titles on the male, and the pedigrees on both sides are nice.


I second that. Could be a good opportunity!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know if you are willing to look outside your local area, but there is a site of Dallas area breeders that have joined forces. I don't know of them personally but all looks good. Do any of our breeders know of this group or members thereof???

http://http://dfwgoldenbreeders.com/Breeders.html

There is also a wealth of info on the DFW Golden Retriever Club website .


> *Dallas - Ft. Worth MetroGolden Retriever Club*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When we were looking for a puppy the best thing I did was contact the GR club in my area. I wound up getting Tucker, a one year old, from the puppy referral person in my area! I worked backwards. We were put on a waiting list and then I recieved a call. I was told a breeder (the puppy referral person) had a litter and 2 males were being held back for evaluation. 

We made an appointment to see the litter and to be interviewed. During the telephone conversation I was told a one year old was returned to them by the previous owner. He needed work, but he needed a home. I told her I didn't think my husband would want a dog that needed so much work.

We went to see the pups on that Saturday and I know we passed the interview. We were allowed to see the most precious puppies and I was holding one. My husband and my oldest son were with me and they said, "Can we meet Tucker?" Guess who we went home with the following day???? 

Do not give up. Make contacts with responsible and reputable breeders. You may be pleasantly surprised... Oh...It wasn't until we recieved a phone call from the breeder that we realized who Tucker's Dad is. Ask Linda, she knows Tucker's Dad...


----------

